# Ethno-musicology, local musical forms in worship and the Scripture to local music



## Pergamum (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello;

This is sort of a prayer and praise, but also an issue.



We are in the midst of completing the S__ Language Music Project.

What is this?

Since the S___ people are primarily the Religion of Peace and will not accept the written Scriptures (the Jews corrupted the text), we are placing the Scripture to local indigenous musical forms. This is accepted and listened to and sung aloud by many who consider themselves fanatic Religion of Peacists.

We have basically taken the key passages of the book of Romans and (directly from Scripture) transferred these key verses into a musical medium. Then at the end Matthew 11:28 is added, which seems to be a powerful verse among this people group.



So, we have local music and the Scripture sung to indigenous tunes. It is packaged for private consumption and not corporate worship, though this might occur.


Is this a work of God or is it not? Is this a good and God-honoring strategy or should it not have been done? It was made for private listening, but if it is used in public worship (being nothing but the words of Scripture) should I object to this use or allow this music to be played? How about private devotional use? If the music is deleted, can the Scripture be sung in the local way if no instruments are invovled? HOw about pitch changes in the voice which reflect local taste?


----------



## TimV (Aug 15, 2008)

> Is this a work of God or is it not? Is this a good and God-honoring strategy or should it not have been done? It was made for private listening, but if it is used in public worship (being nothing but the words of Scripture) should I object to this use or allow this music to be played? How about private devotional use? If the music is deleted, can the Scripture be sung in the local way if no instruments are invovled? HOw about pitch changes in the voice which reflect local taste?


For what it's worth, the Reformed group I was with in PNG thought that this was fine and good. You've probably heard that "A Mighty Fortress" was set to a German drinking song by Luther. On a related note, many people have pointed out that Handel's Messiah assures people from non Christian backgrounds to hear the Gospel from the Old Testament. There certainly is historical Christian support for what you are doing.


----------



## Tim (Aug 15, 2008)

Interesting and challenging.

As to using this music privately, there doesn't seem to be any problem that I can think of, since the doctrine will be pure because it is directly from scripture. If you use this music in corporate worship, then you only have a problem if you are EP (but that is not the point of your post, and we shouldn't get into that). 

The Bible speaks of hearing the Word of God - this probably means that we shouldn't be teaching using pictures but rather words. But does this prohibit teaching exclusively in song, as you are describing? Difficult question indeed.

Col 3:16  Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord. 

Apart from the _content_ of these songs (inspired/non-inspired) that has been so vigorously debated on the Puritan Board, this verse does seem to support the use of song as a teaching method. 

The other issue might be whether it is proper to set scripture to _their_ musical forms. Are these musical forms related (inseparably) to wicked and heathen practices? If so, you would not want to combine scripture with those art forms, because then the songs would always bring to mind those evil things. It would be like a western church singing to the tune of "One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer".

That's all I can think of at this point.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 15, 2008)

Tim: 

*Thanks, I never connected Col 3:16 with teaching by using songs, so this is a Lightbulb moment for me. *



Not to engage in EP debate, but I did post this to seek clarification too. EP discussions seem to center around the Psalter, but the texts we chose were one text from Proverbs, and then primarily from the NT. If we can sing the psalms how much more glorious it would be to sing the New Testament it seems.

Yes, this all is designed for private listening. However, we are not opposed to it being used for public and corporate worship. Will God still bless it then? Am I duty bound to prohibit it from being sung corporately?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are the English literal back-translations of the texts. 

Remember, these texts were selected in a climate of persection (over half the team have experienced some sort of heavy persecution. Families have written them off the family tree, hired an uncle to kill one, beat one with bamboo canes, and broke all the windows of the house of two of them while they were teaching children. Another was starved to the pointof eatingher sick mother's vomit. Very brutal but strangely inspiring stories, and the Lord is now reaping a large harvest from these very poor and humble workers):




Psalm 31:2-6,15
To You, Lord, I seek refuge, let me never be put to shame
Incline Your ear to me, and rescue me speedily
Be my rock fortress
Because of Your Name, lead me and guide me
Take me out of the net which is hidden from me
For You are my refuge
Reff : Into Your hand, I commit my spirit
O, Lord, the faithful God who redeemed me
I trust in You Lord
You are my God, I will rejoice in You and praise You



Proverbs 3:1-6
My son, do not forget my teaching, 
Let your heart keep my words, for the sake of long life and peace
Let not loyalty and faithfulness forsake you
Necklace them around your neck
Reff:	Write them on your heart and you will find favor and good repute in God’s sight and man’s
Trust in the Lord with all your heart and don’t lean on your own understanding
In all that you do, remember God and He will show you the straight path



1 Corinthians 10:13, Philippians 4:13, 19-20
All tempatations that we have, 
Others have them too
And God is faithful, 
He won’t let us be tempted beyond our strength
But in every trial he shall give us a way out

I can do all things because I am strengthened by the power of Christ

Reff :	God will supply every need of our lives
Through His riches that are in Christ Jesus
All praise to God and Father, 
glory forever and ever. 
Amen




Philippians 4:4-7
Rejoice in the Lord always
Once again rejoice
Let all men know the goodness of your heart, 
The Lord is almost here.
No need to be worry about anything, but let all your needs and deisires be known to God by prayer with thanksgiving
Reff:	The peace of God which passes all understandings
Will keep your hearts and minds in Jesus Christ




Romans 3:23-25
Since all have sinned and lost the glory of God
By the Grace of God they are justified freely 
with the redemption that is in Christ Jesus 
Reff:	Whom God put forward to die on the cross	
Becoming a payment of sin,
Through faith in His blood





Mathew 11:28-30
Come to me, all who labour and are heavy laden
I will give you rest, I will give you rest, I will give you rest
Obey my commandments that I teach you
Learn from Me, for I am gentle, and lowly of heart 
and may your soul find rest
Reff :
Take my yoke upon you
Learn from Me
For my yoke is easy and light
I will give you rest. I will give you rest.





Romans 8 :26-30
Likewise the Spirit helps us in our weakness
Because we don’t know how to pray
But the Spirit, Himself, intercedes for us
With sighs too deep for words
And God who searches the hearts of men
Knows what is the mind of the Spirit
Because the Spirit intercedes for the saints
According to God’s will

We all know that in everything God works for good
To those who love Him, who are called according to His plan
And for those whom He foreknew, He also predestinated
To be conformed to the image of His Son

Reff:
This is the way that God has picked with certainty His people
Called to receive His glory
This is the way that God has picked with certainty His people
Called to receive the glory
That is from God




Romans 5 :1-5
Since we are justified by faith
We have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ
Through Him we are carried into this grace
Rejoicing in our hope and receiving the Glory of God

We rejoice in our sufferings
Sufferings produce endurance
Endurance produces character
Character produces hope
And hope does not make us ashamed.
because God’s love has been poured into our hearts
The Holy Spirit has been given to us



Romans 1:16-17
I believe that the Gospel is salvation
The power of God to save everyone who believes
The gospel tells us of the one way
For all mankind, for the Glory of God.
Reff:
Only with belief in Jesus Christ
As it is written , The just shall live by faith
As it is written in the book from God
With belief you shall gain everlasting life





Matthew 6:31-34, 7:7-8
Don’t worry and lack faith
Thinking about tomorrow
Like those who do not believe in God
Our heavenly Father knows everything we need
But seek first His kingdom
And everything will be enough
Food, drink, clothes
Don’t worry about tomorrow
For tomorrow will be anxious for itself
Let the day’s own trouble be sufficient for the day
Knock and it will be opened
Seek and you will find 
Ask and you will receive
Believe in God


----------



## Tim (Aug 18, 2008)

I had hoped that more people would have responded to this thread, as it is a challenging issue. 

What I understand from Pergamum's original post is that the native people will not respond to scripture/text/reading/etc. and he is trying to reach them through song. 

There must be some more thoughtful comments out there.

Can anyone else think of a verse describing song as having a teaching function (I suggested Col. 3:16)? Anything from Levitical duties, etc, perhaps? Is song a means by which the Word can be communicated?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 18, 2008)

Every seminary has a class on the Wisdom literature so I am assuming that much can be learned from the psalms and other "musical" segments of Scripture. Paul seems to quote an ancient hymn in Philippians2 I think (Let this mind be in you....made lowly..etc)...


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 18, 2008)

What if they played this music in their local house churches? 

We have done that before and people have sung while they have cried over the words of some of the hymns. THey are not used to hearing the Gospel in their own language. Fanatic folks have broken down weeping when prayer was said for them in the vernacular and not in Ar-bi/c.


----------



## Tim (Aug 18, 2008)

Pergamum, 

Could you tell us more about why this people will not accept the written scriptures? Will they listen to someone reading the Bible to them in their own language?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 18, 2008)

The Jews have corrupted it. 

Also, teachers usually tell real followers to not accept any written teaching from the infidel, especially religious materials (I have had some who would not eat with me or enter my home).... Maybe they are so Book oriented themselves (they would rather recite it ignorantly in A-r-b-c language than translate it and understand it due to their "respect" for the Book) that perhaps other media by which truth can be transmitted completely goes by their heads and they have a blindspot and are not aware that evangelism can take place easier through the ear-gate (faith comes by "hearing" after all)...


----------



## py3ak (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, also without wishing to turn this into an EP debate, I think this is a worthwhile project and should be kept up and encouraged. At the same time, those involved should be encouraged to give the Psalms a high priority with regard to the translation, and I think they should be instructed in the vital need to have a complete Psalter for use in public worship. But certainly as an aid to private meditation, I see no legitimate grounds on which this project could be discountenanced.


----------



## kceaster (Aug 19, 2008)

<squash_myth>Luther did not put "A Mighty Fortress" words to a tavern song.</squash_myth>

The musical terminology is a bar song. A bar song is not a song sung in a bar, but a song that has repeating musical phrases. In "A Mighty Fortress", the bars are evident. Some place bars in different places, but here is an example.

Bar A - A mighty fortress is our God,
Bar B - A bulwark never failing.
Bar A - Our helper He amidst the flood,
Bar B - Of mortal ills prevailing.
Bar C - For still our ancient foe,
Bar D - Doth seek to work us woe.
Bar E - His craft and pow'r are great,
Bar F - And armed with cruel hate.
Bar B - On Earth is not his equal.

Listen to the music and you'll hear the bars repeated.

On the other subject, while I agree with the didactic nature of music, we are not commanded, nor do I think we have the latitude to "sing" the gospel to those who are yet unconverted. The normative way for the gospel to be promulgated is through the preaching of the gospel, not through the singing of it. This does not mean that God cannot do His work through other means. But it does not give us license to change the mode of this means of grace.

Because I agree with the didactic nature of music, In my humble opinion, I believe it to be fine for your purposes here (in private worship by believers) as long as you do not neglect the preaching and reading of the Word. However, music as a means of evangelism is not warranted from Scripture. Music is for worshipers, not for the unconverted.

I would also be careful in the selection of music for the words of Scripture. Think of it in these terms: If you were going to sing to someone to encourage them to love their neighbor, and you put the words to the jingle for State Farm Insurance ('Like a good neighbor, State Farm is there') - pardon me if you have not heard this jingle - then there will always be associations in the minds of this music to the jingle. And surely, that is not honoring to God's Word to be associated with a commercial. Same thing with singing "Amazing Grace" to Gilligan's Island. The association will almost always be to the TV show, and not to the words of this great hymn, unless there are those who have never seen the show.

So local music could turn out to be quite damaging to the words based upon associations to it. And, unless you've been in the country for many years, you may never catch the association. And the locals may be too polite to tell you what it means.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 19, 2008)

Kevin:

Thanks for the input. 

The tune selection is led by locals and not by me. I am only a consultant and an advisor and by no means do I try to make these important decisions. They have selected tunes that are sober they say.


I do disagree that teaching cannot be done by music. Music is a wonderful way to remember truth. The psalms were written in acrostic for memorization weren't they.

They are not neglecting preaching/gospelling/explaining the Gospel, but are singing the Words of Scripture also.

I also do not see why music is only for worshippers and is unwarranted by Scripture. This might be a fit topic for another thread (the use of music in evangelism versus music only for the churched).


----------



## kceaster (Aug 19, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Kevin:
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> ...



You misunderstood me, so let me clarify. I said I agree with the didactic nature of music and I said the songs seemed fine to me for private worship. The Psalms are very didactic as well as the other passages of Scripture that include songs.

However, what is didactic about music? The words, right? The tune or melody does not teach, but only the words associated. God communicates to us by using words of understanding to us. Therefore, any communication done between us about God or about the gospel require words of understanding. Music was not designed to teach the weightier matters of law and gospel. If it were, then we would see this medium being used by the early church. Certainly, this music is communicated between believers, re: Col 3. But we have no example in the early church (or later church for that matter) of using music as a medium to communicate either the law or the gospel in evangelism. I would be happy to be corrected on this score, pun intended.

It has only been since the advent of "gospel songs" that we see music being used for evangelism.

Again, I am not opposed to using music to teach and encourage believers, but we are never commanded, nor is there any clear consequence where we would use music to "teach" or preach the gospel.

In Christ,

KC


----------

